# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  What is going in at Hollywood Corners

## jmartokc

The old Hollywood Corners gas station at Porter and Franklin is under construction.  Looks like they are adding on to the building and also building a deck in the back.  I have thought this would be a great spot for a bar and grill and it looks like that might be what is going in.  Lots of shade in the back so if that turns out to be a patio it would be pretty nice place for a drink or two.

----------


## Roger S

I know Toby Keith purchased the property and I have heard he is putting in some kind of deli concept there... Knowing his other restaurant concepts I'm sure alcohol will be served there.

----------


## traxx

Beer has been sold at that store for years so I don't know that serving alcohol would be that big of a shock.

----------


## Mel

Just seeing that name brought back a flood of memories. Some do include ditching school and beer and Lake Thunderbird, and worms. Strange combo now that I think of it.

----------


## Roger S

> Just seeing that name brought back a flood of memories. Some do include ditching school and beer and Lake Thunderbird, and worms. Strange combo now that I think of it.


Not strange to me... I have some of the same memories! LOL

----------


## Urbanized

They had better serve peanuts. And sell bait.

----------


## jmartokc

> They had better serve peanuts. And sell bait.



Knowing the redneck vibe Toby has at his establishments I can see them serving penuts like Texas Roadhouse. 
They have a ton of shade in the back, it would make a cool outdoor music venue for small concerts.  I would imagine that a lot of that space will be turned into a parking lot unless they knock down the junk building on the corner and turn that into parking.

----------


## traxx

> Knowing the redneck vibe Toby has at his establishments I can see them serving penuts like Texas Roadhouse. 
> They have a ton of shade in the back, it would make a cool outdoor music venue for small concerts.  I would imagine that a lot of that space will be turned into a parking lot unless they knock down the junk building on the corner and turn that into parking.


This is a stellar idea. It could be kinda like the Luckenbach Dancehall where Viva Terlingua was recorded.

With all this talk of peanuts, I'm in the mood for a Coke with peanuts now.

----------


## Roger S

> This is a stellar idea. It could be kinda like the Luckenbach Dancehall where Viva Terlingua was recorded.


Maybe Jerry Jeff will come there and play. I would definitely go see that!

----------


## bille

We drive by there often and I've been hoping since it closed that it would soon reopen.  I had no idea Toby Keith bought the land but that makes sense, after all it was the closest convenience store to his house and per the employees he visited often.  

Looking forward to whatever it becomes, I miss having a convenience store there though. Driving by I always thought it'd be a cool spot for a pub too.

----------


## Mel

> They had better serve peanuts. And sell bait.


peanuts, bait and a beer for my horse.

----------


## traxx

I used to like to stop by here when I rode my motorcycle and get a cream soda.

----------


## MrZ

Toby also did a truck commercial a few years ago where he drove in front of the store. Haven't been inside in years, but nice to know it is getting a second chance at life and then some  :Smile:

----------


## jmartokc

They have a giant deck out back and have blown out the back wall and added a large all glass garage door so they can open the place up with nice weather.  I don't know where I read it but I saw that the food will be from Midway Deli.

----------


## bille

The addition on the south end looks to be complete.  The sign that says Hollywood Corners on the building now says "deli in the country" underneath it and there's a banner stating they are now hiring and opening soon with a contact email.  Getting excited to check it out, there's a lot of potential with that spot!

----------


## traxx

Would somebody be able to post some pictures next time they're by there?

----------


## bille

Sure, I should be back by there in the next day or so.

----------


## bille

Patio in back


Addition on south side.  They have the front door masked up so I have no idea what the inside looks like now.

----------


## traxx

Thanks for the pics.

Not sure I'm liking the all white with grey pillars. I guess I was just so used to how it was before.

----------


## Roger S

> Not sure I'm liking the all white with grey pillars. I guess I was just so used to how it was before.



Yep  I thought the same.

----------


## Tritone

I too, but then again I tend to be a little slow to accept change unless I see a great need for it.

----------


## bille

We've been driving by it for months now wondering (pessimistically) about the future of the place based solely on the color change and the process/timeliness of how it was being done... It certainly doesn't seem to be a very professional business doing the paint.  

I'm not a big fan of paint on brick, I sure wish they'd have tried matching the add-on instead of painting it all white.  It'll take a while to get used to it.

----------


## Roger S

I heard from a friend that lives walking distance from Hollywood Corner that this place has opened... Anyone been yet?

My friend said they walked over and had a sandwich but he didn't really elaborate any on the food.

----------


## damonsmuz

Ate there last week. The sandwiches were delicious and the atmosphere was great. 

HW1.jpg

----------


## bille

Awesome.  I snapped a couple of pics of it a week ago sunday I just hadn't gotten around to posting them.  They weren't open at the time but it was obvious that it was happening really soon.  Driven by a couple times now and it's looked pretty busy, glad to see it!

----------


## HangryHippo

I noticed that Big Dog Daddy's or whatever the hell it was called closed. Is this replacing it?

----------


## traxx

> Attachment 11067


Color me disappointed. I was hoping they were just putting a new coat of paint on it, but they totally changed it. The reason I liked it before was that it was an old fashioned country store that was out of the way.

----------


## kevinpate

> I noticed that Big Dog Daddy's or whatever the hell it was called closed. Is this replacing it?


Uncertain.  We only went there once.  It was chosen simply because we had not ever been there. 
Once it came off the maybe we ought to try it list, it landed on my (rather short) one and done list.

----------


## Tundra

I can tell you this if you have an old hot rod or muscle car ,that needs some high octane fuel, well they have it. 100 octane pump gas which is awesome I live south and was having to drive north to get the 105 at Bolens in Nichols Hills. The sandwiches are pretty good , but the gas is great......

----------


## Tundra

image.jpeg

----------


## Tundra

image.jpeg

----------


## tfandango

> I can tell you this if you have an old hot rod or muscle car ,that needs some high octane fuel, well they have it. 100 octane pump gas which is awesome I live south and was having to drive north to get the 105 at Bolens in Nichols Hills. The sandwiches are pretty good , but the gas is great......


Didn't realize they even had gas in those pumps!  Thanks!  I know a few people who would be interested in this information.

----------

